

Mobile taking market share from the desktop - DavidBishop
http://blog.cedowin.com/2011/01/mobile-future-taking-market-share-from.html

======
tzm
Also related... Morgan Stanley: "Mobile Internet Market Will Be Twice The Size
of Desktop Internet"

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2092317>

